# Had a bash at HDR



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

Really like the effect of HDR so i gave it a bash



I really like this pic and happy with it for a first attempt


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats really good mate! Liking the balance of the colours.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks flat, give it some contrast.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

HDR seems to be the in think at the minute. I thought it was to get detail from highly different contrast areas in the same image. ie a very dark and very light area.


----------



## nitro68 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice pic!

Will get my Sony A550 next week, HDR is one of the gadgets on this camera...........can't wait!


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

a nice job, but a little flat, i'd up the contrast slightly and then try to make the car stand out. Overall, good effort


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks for the comments :thumb:

I'll give the contrast ago, cheers for the advice :thumb:


Jon


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

robj20 said:


> HDR seems to be the in think at the minute. I thought it was to get detail from highly different contrast areas in the same image. ie a very dark and very light area.


agreed... it does seem to be the "in thing" at the moment!

Personally, I think HDR is at it's best on city landscapes at night etc.....


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I think its only use is for things like shooting in a forest with a bright sky, so obviously you want the detail of the trees and foreground but also the sky.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

as with most things, there's a "time and place" as such as to when it looks good... The picture in the OP does look good... The detail in the wall, trees, grass etc looks stunning!


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes i do agree that some of the HDR can look 'over done', i think with my pic i have gone a bit to dark, generally i like the effect HDR gives on cars.

I do want to go back to the forest to get some more pics (of the landscape not the car lol) because i was supprised ay how well the wall and trees came out 

Jon


----------

